# Red Faction 2 startet nicht



## WuzaA (6. August 2009)

Hey Leute, ich hab ein Problem. 

Hab Red Faction 2 von der Heft-DVD installiert, gestartet und bekomm nur einen schwarzen Bidschirm oder aber ich seh den Desktop in 640x480 Auflösung und es macht nur "Dung" egal wo ich hinklick. Muss das Spiel dann mit dem Taskmanager beenden. Meinen Rechner könnt ihr ja in meiner Signatur sehen, wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht, sagt es. 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, hab das Game früher pausenlos auf der PS2 gezockt und das hat so Spaß gemacht, ich wills mal auf dem PC ausprobiern. 

Schonmal danke im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2009)

is die CPU übertaktet? vlt. liegt es daran. 

oder vlt mal virenscanner/firewall abstellen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. August 2009)

Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell? ( Mainboard, Sound und Grafikkarte)
Ist das Windows auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## xxchris1810xx (7. August 2009)

Hallo, habe mir das Heft mit den Spiel auch gekauft und nein bei mir Startet das Spiel auch nicht und es kommt immer die Meldung das meine Grafikkarte nicht über mehr als 8 MB Grafikspeicher verfügt O.O dabei habe ich eine mit 1.024 ^^ naja, nach lagen Suchen bin ich auf eine anderes Forum gekommen und dort wird geschrieben das wenn man mehr als 4GB Verwendet das Spiel nicht mehr Funktioniert und es auch keine Patchs gibt. 

DANKE! an PCGames für das nicht Nutzbare Spiel wenn es Stimmen sollte


----------



## WuzaA (8. August 2009)

Hab schon probiert mit Firewall + Avast aus, hat nich gefunzt. Kompatibilitätsmodus funzt auch nicht. Übertaktet ist mein Rechner auch nicht. Ist vielleicht einfach so, dass mans auf Vista 64Bit nicht spielen kann, warum auch immer. ^^ 

Naja. kann man nichts machen.


----------



## WuzaA (8. August 2009)

Ach chris, als wenn die PCGames was dafür könnte... nur weil ein Spiel nicht bei dir läuft, musste nicht gleich rumheulen. Installier dir XP als 2tes Betriebssystem, vllt. klappts dann ja.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2009)

Habt ihr das Spiel denn schon als Administrator gestartet? Also rechtsklick drauf und dann "Als Administrator ausführen"

Bei manchen Spielen unter Vista hilft das nämlich


----------



## tohesop (14. August 2009)

Hi, selbe Problem, liegt an Vista 64 Bit und mehr als 4 GB RAM, gibt leider keine Lösung, sämtliche im Netz gefundene Patches oder FIXES sogar eins von NVIDIA Direkt versagen.


----------



## Heinwurscht (21. August 2009)

Ähem. 
Diese Problem hatte ich bis heute auch. Ich hab cirka 5 Minuten danach gegoogled und bin fündig geworden:

Please go to Start>Run in Windows and type Msconfig.
Click on the Boot tab and choose Advanced Options.
Check the Maximum Memory box and change the setting to 2048
Click OK here and in the remaining menu.
Restart your computer and then re-test the issue.

.....und es funktioniert.

Gruß

Heiko

P.S. Der Nachteil hierbei ist leider, dass man dann nur noch 2 GB RAM zur Verfügung hat. Kann aber mit nur einen klick wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.


----------



## CihanYerli02 (17. Juni 2013)

Wehe Du verarschst Du mich und Mein Rechner geht tot Alter wie ich aurraste Also Würd schon richtig Sein


----------



## CihanYerli02 (17. Juni 2013)

Geht Nicht ich habe nur 953


----------

